# The pumpkin scarf (knitted)



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

This scarf is 97 cm (38") long, 15 - 21 cm (6" - 8") width. It is very flexible so the length and wide are adjustable. It has a special opening near one end for the other end to go through so that it wraps the neck - elegant and cozy - and, not last, warm. The bright orange color brings warmth and sunny feeling into the coldest of winters. The black base gives it chic and daintiness.

With this pattern you will learn how to connect additional skeins of mesh yarn when needed.

Oh, I don't mind anyone selling scarfs from this pattern. In fact, I would be glad if someone succeeds with it.

http://www.etsy.com/listing/82990476/pattern-for-the-orange-on-black?ref=shop_home_active_1 0.95


----------



## Punkin51 (Sep 3, 2012)

Love this!! Absolutely love anything punkin/pumpkin


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

How beautiful!


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Very attractive and seasonal!xx


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

It is beautiful. Orange is one of my favorite colors and it looks so striking with black.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

What is this, exactly? Knit? Crochet? We need to put that info in the title... and especially with this design since you can't tell from looking at it. Thanks!


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Aaaahhh... Sorry - forgot. *blush* *blush*. My fault, I don't find the time to write the patterns frequently enough - and it's knitted...
But I can't edit it...


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

So unique! Love the colors!


----------



## luvmypip (Mar 23, 2011)

love the color.


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

It is so beautiful.


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Pretty..xo


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

The ruffles are knitted, individually?
Or are the ruffles already made and you knit them to make the scarf?


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Quite striking!


----------



## TAYATT (Mar 11, 2014)

Very elegant!


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

SwampCatNana said:


> The ruffles are knitted, individually?
> Or are the ruffles already made and you knit them to make the scarf?


The yarn is ruffled. I didn't make them. I just made a scarf with an opening from this yarn...


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

What a lovely scarf!


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

HandyFamily said:


> The yarn is ruffled. I didn't make them. I just made a scarf with an opening from this yarn...


Thank you.


----------

